# Done



## TCE (Mar 7, 2010)

Tired of spending a hours or days to try to get just about everything i try to work that i can get with linux to work in 5 minutes.  Nice project but do not have the time or patience to spend another minute to get another problem with my system solved. I have a job and a life and i do not have time for this #$%@.  good bye.  x(x(


----------



## gilinko (Mar 7, 2010)

And this is helpful how?


----------



## dennylin93 (Mar 7, 2010)

Would you like to describe your problems a bit? Perhaps someone might be able to help.


----------



## windependence (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't think you understand how much simpler FBSD is than Linux. Also, if you are talking about GUI stuff, sure, you might want to consider Windows, but remember, the FreeBSD motto is "The power to serve", which almost always does not involve a GUI (at least not in MY data center).

-Tim


----------



## jigglywiggly (Mar 7, 2010)

Well Ubuntu or Debian are easier to use, I dun like the whole fdisk style thing going on in FreeBSD, but uh it's been nice to me.


----------



## Erratus (Mar 7, 2010)

TCE said:
			
		

> good bye.  x(x(


As you solved your problem, please mark this thread SOLVED.


----------

